
Upside-Down-Ternet (2006) - Tomte
http://www.ex-parrot.com/~pete/upside-down-ternet.html
======
ce4
It was really funny back then when you could easily perform it (basically a
MitM attack), today it's not feasible any more thanks to widespread https
adoption ([1] scroll down to "https encryption by chrome platform", 60-80%
depending on platform).

[1]:
[https://transparencyreport.google.com/https/overview](https://transparencyreport.google.com/https/overview)

